# How to remove tacky feeling on wine bottle opener?



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had an American Era brand cordless wine opener for a number of years. Most of the body is covered with some kind of rubberized plastic to give it a very good non-slip grip. Over the years it has all become very tacky, like some kind of sugary syrup dried on it. I've tried cleaning it with the following items with no luck.

Plain water
Dawn dish soap
Fantastik heavy-duty all-purpose cleaner
51% Isopropyl Alcohol
Full strength acetone
Full strength methyl ethyl ketone (MEK)

I've used all of the above on a clean paper towel and rubbing the opener. Nothing seems to come off and there does not appear to be any change in the tackiness. Any suggestions for what else I can try to remove or neutralize the tacky surface? Should I give up and wrap it in duct tape? LoL

I am not the only person having this problem as can be seen in the product reviews and questions on the Amazon website.

https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Corkscrew-Electric-American-Era/dp/B00A3GIA8U


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

It's not only this product, either.

I have a Garmin nuvi 755T, now ancient but still receiving map updates to this day, where the exterior that's not the thin metal surround has done precisely the same thing.

I have tried virtually all the same things you have in test spots to see if it could strip that tacky surface off and get back down to what things were like long ago, but no dice.

Given that a GPS unit is not subjected to lots of heavy grip when in regular use, I'm contemplating trying latex paint on top of the tack, which doesn't seem to be unstable. It may or may not work, but I can't stand to touch the thing otherwise.

And if I were to use tape I'd use masking tape, not duct. It's amazing how long regular masking tape will stay in place and how well it resists water damage provided you aren't soaking the item under discussion. Duct has, in my experience, been faster about breaking down, and particularly if exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What about that liquid rubber stuff in the spray can you see on TV?


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Another possibility is liquid tape, as in electrical tape, that you brush on. Another option may be Plasti-Dip or similar, but you'd have to apply that with a brush, too.

The ultimate question is whether anything that's applied as "a paint" will find a substrate not only that it can cling to, but that doesn't give enough to make it crack/flake/peel.

Whatever it was that they used to make these early "grippy" plastics certainly wasn't tested sufficiently for aging effects before coming to market. They go from pleasantly less than really slick to "yuck, that's *_really_* tacky - and the tacky feeling transfers to your fingers," over time.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you for the suggestions, Karen and Brian. I am familiar with the tool handle dip product and figured it would be too thick for my application.

The spray-on rubber products may be a possibility. I know someone who handles consumer questions at Rust-Oleum. I will ask them if they think this product would work for me.

https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/leakseal/leakseal

I am also going to test some Gorilla brand black duct-like tape that I have on part of the opener.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I knew this sounded familiar:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/refurbish-handles.1230327/#post-9621290

They never replied back to say whether the FlexSeal worked or not.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You need *Dish Soap* and *Scrubber Cleanz pads*. I've used that combo to do what you want to do on a soup ladle that had a rubber insert in the handle and became very sticky. I tried many things such as you but that was the only thing that worked for me. Good luck.

Don't know if you have a Dollar Store in the US? I got mine at Dollarama in Canada. That link is for info only as it is for a case of Scrubber Cleanz pads 

https://www.dollarama.com/en-CA/p-scouring-pads-3pk-assorted-colours/0302132


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 26, 2016)

51% alcohol = ½ water! Try pure (almost pure) 99% ± (anhydrous) alcohol.
Lacquer thinner is pretty potent too.
MEK is some nasty stuff, I would avoid it.


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Believe me, I tried denatured alcohol and 91% isopropyl as well - neither did a blessed thing.

I can believe that the "scrubbie technique" could work simply because you're removing the degraded surface by mechanical action, like sanding it off. But I suspect the degradation is caused by exposure to air, moisture, etc., and that the newly exposed non-tacky surface will, over time, become precisely like what was removed. The process can probably be repeated _ad nauseam_ on things like a wine bottle opener grip.

I started my paint experiment on the body of my ancient Garmin nuvi yesterday, and initial results are promising. I intend to put three very thin coats of black latex paint on the tacky surface that's been previously cleaned with alcohol (and acetone, and at least one other thing). The bond seems to be quite good. The question will be whether that tacky substrate is stable enough to keep the paint in place over the long term without peeling or very easy scratching. Even if there were to be limited scratching, it would still make the device tolerable to touch and use again. Right now it's just so unpleasant to pick up I'd not consider taking it in the car. (Of course, I replaced it long ago, so this is just a "proof of concept" experiment, really.)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you all for the suggestions.

I have tried Dawn dish soap with a ScotchBrite pad, which may be similar to Scrubber Cleanz pads. I did some gentle scrubbing on one area and did not see or feel any difference after letting it air dry. I may try a bit more vigorous scrubbing.

I had the 51% rubbing alcohol in my medicine chest, but I will try some 91% IPA I have in the garage. The 91% strength is the strongest I can find in retail pharmacies in my areas. I don't know if I want to order industrial grade 99.5% from Amazon or a chemical supply house. I've heard it is difficult to maintain that strength as it easily absorbs moisture from the air just from leaving the container open for a while.

I use the MEK for bonding acrylic pieces and figured I would give it a shot. I use it in a well-ventilated area and wear rubber gloves.

Rust-Oleum makes a spray paint that sticks to plastics. It is advertised as being good for plastic lawn furniture. I have used it in a dark brown to paint some plastic cable raceways and it sticks and flexes fairly well. It's not that expensive and I may get a can of it in black.

I'll try some more vigorous use of dish detergent and scrubbing pad, let it air dry and then try the R-O paint. I may not get to it until the next weekend.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just be careful with all those fumes. I know you said it will be well-ventilated but no matter what you'll still get some. For me it would be my eyes that would burn out of my head smelling those things but I have chemical sensitivities.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I mentioned my problem to my daughter and thinking about using the Rust-Oleum paint to cover the sticky coating. She gave me a nice shiny all stainless steel rechargeable opener for Christmas. I can now open a wine bottle in the dark as it is lighted with blue LEDs.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

If you have enough wine on hand, cleanse the opener with such, drop it in the sink or dish washer and worry about it tomorrow 



cwwozniak said:


> I can now open a wine bottle in the dark as it is lighted with blue LEDs.


So Awesome! If only I could have done that years ago...
Don't spill any wine on your keyboard Chuck, you'd be missed!
Enough for me to whine about.... 

ok that was a tacky joke...just like your previous opener 



cwwozniak said:


> I had the 51% rubbing alcohol in my medicine chest, but I will try some 91% IPA I have in the garage. The 91% strength is the strongest I can find in retail pharmacies in my areas. I don't know if I want to order industrial grade 99.5% from Amazon or a chemical supply house. I've heard it is difficult to maintain that strength as it easily absorbs moisture from the air just from leaving the container open for a while.


While alcohol has been somewhat alluded to in this thread, I find that 91-95% is available at the local Walgreens (Isopropyl)
and is a great cleaning fluid, but it's very volatile and evaporates quickly. 
Great circuit board cleaner.
No smoking around that stuff, it burns so transparent blue you'll feel it before you even see it 

In spite of what ( or maybe because of what) y'all may think, especially given my days spent in a laboratory, I purchase and consume wine and various spirits in the highest quality within my budget.

Your mileage may vary.

Chuck, ten or twenty years ago it would have been a magic trick to open a wine bottle in the dark, and word would have spread...
:shifts eyes: 

Let us not cheer to Rust-Olem (tastes bad, I would imagine) 
but rather instead choose a toast to what we like, can afford, and pleases our pallets and becomes a revelation to our friends when we share our good fortune with them.

I 'll swear I did not know that wine openers was even a worthy topic on TSG, but wine is considered a food, and it's always been fascinating to how different wines go with certain foods.

Used a lot of openers, actually saved enough corks for a friend to take the time to make a holiday wreath of them.
Long time ago.

tried many things from the classic waiter's corkscrew, and inept "pinching" sort of grabber, currently using a device that is so much fun to use , I'd rather open several bottles of wine rather than drink them.

Using this one, but an older copper colored version, and my sis agrees - It's too easy and more fun to open a bottle than to ask BYOB


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Interesting thread.

I had this problem with several Brookstone products.
When new, no problem.
Several of those 'windup' batteryless flashlights and a weather radio.
After 4 or 5 years they became sticky to the touch and gave off a strong chemical smell I couldn't identify.
I could clean much of the stickiness away with lighter fluid, but it came back after several weeks.
IMO, there were chemicals leaching out of an unstable polymer.
For me, too much of a scenario for exposure to potential carcinogens, I disposed of them.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Can't say I've noticed such any concern from the one Brookstone product I have (a gift) and used for at least 6-7 years,
And have given the same product as gift to several friends and family.

I once tried to open a bottle of champagne with a sword.
Uh hummm... seems to be one of those things you need to practice in private a few times, no mater how well the video plays in your head.

First beware of the hand that holds the sword, more so aware of the hand that holds the bottle.
And really folks, practice with cheap bottles behind the scenes before pulling out the Dom Perignon, Moet&Chandon Brut cuvee, Bollinger, or the lovely hand painted Perrier - Joet Bell Epoque bottle (with the matching glasses I still have) .

Never could get the technique down with fineness and smoothness, so as not to lose half a bottle of the bubbly, or worry there might some glass shards in the bottle.
First you have to pull Excalibur from the stone and get your
act together from there, doncha know 

Or just open the pricey bottles in the carefully gentle traditional way, spilling nary a drop with a slow and easy pressure releasing pphhttt and sigh. So that a delightful kiss of stars may be sipped by all.

And save the shake pop and spew method for after the NASCAR race...sure, you get the same celebratory effect with beer or soda pop, but if you've just won a NASCAR Cup, you can afford to hose down your pit crew in style 

Uh oh,
I seem to have drifted off topic there, sorry...

One other thing - I presume some of you have quit smoking, never did it at all, maybe have friends that smoke, or are struggling with quitting.
Cigarette smoke in a poorly ventilated home will turn all things that were white to yellow and perhaps brown over time.
And it will feel tacky because of the tar deposited.
It'll come off if you clean it, which is where the 91% alcohol works pretty good but it can also strip paint if you're not careful.
Formula 409 also works but it can also be harsh if ya leave on there too long.

Sorry folks, all I really wanted to say is that I like my Brookstone wine opener, and don't use it near enough.
Haven't had any issues with it that caused concern.

I'm also trying a "wine keeper" that's just an inert spray of nitrogen, argon, and CO2 to replace the O2 in the bottle.
Called Private Reserve, it works Ok with wines that are corked, need to be quicker replacing a screwtop.

Gosh guys, sorry i babbled so much...was having trouble getting to sleep, and my thoughts were to just "look" at TSG "but do not post" and before I knew it...hey ho...post appeared 

Yes, well...
carry on, proceed in your particularly special idioms, so that we all gain knowledge or have a laugh, and pray that your next message doesn't arrive by a thudding arrow through your servants chest.
that sort of thing, to wish everyone a very good day

I see now that I have taken a sleeping pill, at 7 AM in the Bloody Morning  the rainy weather is slowing down at bit, which should be a lullaby...
Time to call it a day, and finally try again for some real sleep


Sorry for the rambling on bits...haven't slept well lately...


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

RT....way too much coffee


----------

